# Couple CAAD9 questions



## filly (Feb 6, 2003)

I can't find on their website what the seatpost diameter and front derailleur clamp diameter is needed. 

Thanks.


----------



## coyotebike (Dec 15, 2004)

seat post is 27.2 and FD clamp is 34.9


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*Caad9 seatpost is 27.2??*

I was looking at a SystemSix at my LBS and that post looked like a 31.6. I believe that the Caad9 and the SystemSix share the same seattube. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*I may be wrong...*

but there was another thread that argued this same point. I believe it turned out that the back is not EXACTLY a CAAD 9 rear end.

BTW, the 9 rocks.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*I e-mailed Cannondale today and this is the reply:*

Seat post 31.6 front derailleur clamp 34.9

-----Original Message-----
From: xxxxxxxxxxxx 
Sent: Tuesday, March 20, 2007 1:28 PM
To: custserv
Subject: Caad9 frameset

What is the seatpost size and front deraileur clamp size for the Caad9
frame? Thanks.



----------------------------------------------------------

This communication may contain information that is
proprietary, privileged, confidential or legally exempt
from disclosure. If you did not receive this directly from
Cannondale Bicycle Corporation, or received this in error,
you are notified that you are not authorized to read,
print, retain, copy or disseminate this communication
without the consent of the Cannondale Bicycle Corporation
and that doing so may be unlawful. If you have received
this communication in error,please notify the sender via
return e-mail and delete it from your computer.
Thank you, Cannondale Bicycle Corp


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Check out this link. What gives?

http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/07/ce/road/caad9/model-7RA91D.html




Cevan said:


> Seat post 31.6 front derailleur clamp 34.9
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: xxxxxxxxxxxx
> ...


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

System6 has 31.6 seatpost and caad9 has 27.2. They both use 34.9 front der but the seat tube on the caad9 tapers to a smaller diameter at the top and the System6 doesnt.


----------



## Cevan (Jul 19, 2004)

*That is the*



MWT said:


> Check out this link. What gives?
> 
> http://gb.cannondale.com/bikes/07/ce/road/caad9/model-7RA91D.html



That is the UK website, while the USA is silent on the issue: http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/road/caad9/index.html

Would someone who actually has a 2007 Caad9 please post the seatpost size? Thanks.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

Cevan said:


> That is the UK website, while the USA is silent on the issue: http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/road/caad9/index.html
> 
> Would someone who actually has a 2007 Caad9 please post the seatpost size? Thanks.


I have a 2007 CAAD 9 Optimo 3 with a beautiful Thomson 10* setback 27.2 post in it!:thumbsup:


----------



## MWT (Nov 12, 2002)

Magsdad said:


> I have a 2007 CAAD 9 Optimo 3 with a beautiful Thomson 10* setback 27.2 post in it!:thumbsup:


I just picked up my CAAD9 last night - 27.2 Ritchey WCS carbon post.


----------

